

Https://history.Google.com - ehosca
https://history.google.com

======
abrichr
Although not new, this submission is interesting to consider in light of the
PRISM scandal. If you want, you can delete all past searches here:
[https://history.google.com/history/settings?hl=en](https://history.google.com/history/settings?hl=en)

Unfortunately, there is no such option available from the NSA.

------
axolx
Without Google stating otherwise, my guess is that the ability to delete
entries and disable web history only affects your experience but won't stop
Google from collecting and keeping these data.

------
jokoon
I deactivated this something like 5 years ago.

------
rachelbythebay
Dead end; link requires login.

~~~
sjmulder
It requires login because it’s a page showing the search and browsing history
of your Google account. The page also lets you delete this data and opt out.

------
Fuzzwah
Total Google searches: 28174

------
danso
Let's see what Google knows about me...My "Top sites" according to Google's
private history trends:

1\. github.com 2\. en.wikipedia.org 3\. stackoverflow.com 4\. twitter.com 5\.
ruby-doc.org

Google knows what a sad, sad life I live

